# I have no tolerance for this



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

After reading the longline rant and the deal about plastic bags, I got hot-headed about the topic of littering.

I have fished with god-knows how many different crews on different boats with different folks and am amazed at how many people willingly throw bags, boxes, cans, bottles, etc into the water. 

This is pet peeve #1 in my book. Bring some F-ing bags and bag your damn garbage. Are some that ignorant to think this crap does not add up or that it doesn't pile up somewhere? Cans will break down sure, in HOW LONG? Aluminum is used on many things for the fact that it doesn't corrode rapidly in salt water environments. Put a can in a bucket of saltwater and PM me when it finally breaks down, if you're alive by then.

This crap makes us look like disrespectful pigs in the open water environment that we say we "love". We don't throw trash in our backyards whether its biodegradable or not so why in the water. 

Help keep our playground clean by keeping some bags on board. Its amazing how much better it feels to take it off the boat at the end of the day then to throw it into the sea.

Alright......going back to work now.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I feel the exact same way. I just don't understand the mentality. Take a bag and throw your crap away when you get back to the dock.
Same way on land. I can't understand why people throw stuff out of their car window or throw plastics and aluminum in the trash can. It's not that hard to recycle.
I'm always getting on to people at work who throw water bottles and Coke cans in the trash when there's a recycle bin not 50' away. 
I just don't understand the thinking.


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

+2 on the subject I work at a scrapyard and recycle every day its not that hard keep our waters clean.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm with you guys. I thought everyone felt that way until I was fishing with a friend of a friend one day. I was on the deck and looked back at him as he sunk his empty beer can. Pissed me off. I told him to throw his empty cans in my cooler and he said that's ok I just sink them. He has not and will not get on my boat again. People who do this stuff probably poops in their own bed and sleeps in it.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

That idiot captian should be fined for every bag he tossed overboard. The proof is on the video.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

My issue is with cigarette butts. It's a constant battle at our model airplane field, some butt puffers think the field is their personal ashtray.

Just look at the curb whenever you're stopped at a light. Talk about adding up !!! Last time I checked vehicles still come with ashtrays. 

Look at our beautiful white sand beach, littered with the drug addict's waste products.

Since the almighty imperial federal government knows what's better for you than you do why is this extremely dangerous product still completely legal to consume? If nicotine addicts had to buy their product illegally and roll their own ciggies you wouldn't see the butt piles everywhere.

Rick


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

" *I have no tolerance for this* "

Feel better. I actually feel the same way, all it takes is for someone to suck one of those plastic bags over the intake of an outboard and it will burn up pronto. I will even go out of my way to pick garbage up out of the water. It makes some of the people I fish with mad, but my outlook is to leave it better than I found it.


----------



## beenalongtime (Oct 24, 2010)

+1 I hate seeing trash in the water. They might as well be dumping oil in the water....


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

shootnstarz said:


> My issue is with cigarette butts. It's a constant battle at our model airplane field, some butt puffers think the field is their personal ashtray.
> 
> Just look at the curb whenever you're stopped at a light. Talk about adding up !!! Last time I checked vehicles still come with ashtrays.
> 
> ...


Ditto. If I were an LEO, I'd ticket every single person who flicked one out of their car for littering.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

well if micro organisms can eat over 100 million gallons of oil in less then a year why cant it eat a few cigaret butts, and besides it all goes to trash island..j/k i agree pick up your Trash!!


----------



## Weaver Brown (Jun 26, 2008)

I've commented on this before. I walk the beach everyday. and everyday I pick up a kitchen trash bag full of trash. Some of it could be from pic nicers. Candy wrappers, potato chip bags, beer cans since fishermen don't drink. But some of it must come from fishermen. Empty bait boxes, wads of monofilament line, little plastic containers hooks and sinkers come in, that sort of thing. The worst is fish carcasses. I can always tell when the cobia are in by the carcasses on the beach. However I must say I have not bought a lure or cap , or bait bucket in years. I just pick them up as I walk along.


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

I used to live on Panama City Beach and it would be nothing for us to walk the beach at night and come back with skim boards, rafts, buckets, body boards, masks, snorkels etc. People just figure it's a sunk cost and leave them rather than drag those sandy things back all the way to wherever they came from. Didn't take but a few days and we had more stuff than we could ever use. Back when it actually paid to recycle, we'd make quite a bit of money as kids collecting cans off the beach.

What grosses me out more than anything are when people leave dirty DIAPERS!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

every one claims to be a saint but in the end all are guilty of leaving something behind, at one point in time or another then add every one together and u get a heaping pile of crap laid all over the place.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

I noticed today while watching the TV show Swords that the captain of the Big Eye (Chompers) threw every plastic liner from his bait into the ocean as he was thawing them out and opening them up. I'm surprised The Discovery Channel put that on TV. White trash mofo


----------



## tshot2 (Jul 31, 2008)

Couldn't agree more. Put your empties back in the cooler or in a trash bag. I do a lot of surf fishing too and it pisses me off to get to the beach and find trash everywhere.


----------



## gbliz (Jan 13, 2011)

no glass containers at the beach,, park,,, or lakes either..no urinating behind the tree, or in the water either,,,it all adds up waste is waste


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Chris V said:


> After reading the longline rant and the deal about plastic bags, I got hot-headed about the topic of littering.
> 
> I have fished with god-knows how many different crews on different boats with different folks and am amazed at how many people willingly throw bags, boxes, cans, bottles, etc into the water.
> 
> ...


Preach. Agree 100%.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

We went to the moon and left trash there too....I never throw anything in the water and it sux that some people do.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Hydro Therapy 2 said:


> We went to the moon and left trash there too....


We sound like a sorry bunch when you put it like that.

Someone above referred to urinating and such. Theres a difference between something that happens naturally out of necessity rather than something that can be prevented. Yes, the waste then becomes waste on shore, but at least there it can become a slightly lesser of two evils (IMO).


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

Nothing beats lounging in the surf and having what you think is a mullet coming by only to realize it's an 8" turd! Never will forget that or watching a 3 year old minutes later picking up cigarettes up off the beach and putting them in her mouth. And we wonder why the kids these days are screwed up worse than ever before on the whole.


----------



## kmw (Apr 10, 2010)

yeah it is disturbing to see crap in the water, on the beach, & my favorite to be hunting miles from anywhere & find fresh bottles, cans &trash in the woods. so much for the beauty & serenity of the forrest


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Small effort, big reward...*

Right on the Money Chris, excellent post as usual, felt good to read, thanks.:thumbsup:


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

*Forbidden*

I forbid my passengers from throwing anything overboard. Every day, I see salt bags, ice bags, rubber gloves, wal-mart bags, ziplocks, balloons of every description, water bottles, ice chest tops, crab trap balls, garbage bags full and simply tossed, and so much other crap. It troubles me that so many people that we take fishing see all this garbage too.


----------



## billfishguy17 (Mar 21, 2010)

*Most people are filthy*

The bottom line here is most people are just plain filthy. Call it education or lack of or whatever. When people throw trash out who do they think it will be that will clean it up? Some people just don't care or are too stupid to realize what they are doing. My kids are getting litter and environmental training in school but you gotta wonder if they are getting that in the counrty or the inner city. In Louisana most people think that when you are finished with a bed or a refridgerator the best place to put is in the ditch on a country road. Too bad there was not an 11th commandment like "Thou shall not trash your neighbors property." I guess they were written befor the cigaret butt or the 2 liter plastic bottle.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't know if they still do it but back in the 60s and 70s I used to go out occasionally on some of the well-known party boats on Panama City Beach. On the way in , the deck hands would empty all the trash cans off the stern. Crap floating all over the water. I sure hope they've gotten smarter over the years.


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

welldoya said:


> I don't know if they still do it but back in the 60s and 70s I used to go out occasionally on some of the well-known party boats on Panama City Beach. On the way in , the deck hands would empty all the trash cans off the stern. Crap floating all over the water. I sure hope they've gotten smarter over the years.


I worked on all the Captain Anderson boats in the late 90s/early 2000 and I can tell you that THIS DID NOT HAPPEN when I worked on those boats, that's for sure. Trust me, I remember wheeling all those crappy cans across that parking lot what seemed like 5 miles in the blazing heat to dump that crap.


----------



## captsi (Feb 26, 2011)

It's disheartening though... Anyone who has worked in the oil fields can tell you one boat probably discards more trash in a week over the side than any one of us will pick up in our lifetime. I've been party to it, especially cigarette butts. Until one day this hippy dude we had on board just off handedly made the comment "90 thousand cigarettes smoked a day in America... if everyone did what you did, they still just go in one at a time..." and I never did it again. But the boat companies "order" you to discard the garbage over, because they don't like paying 50 bucks every two weeks to have it taken off the boat at the dock. Sad. I'm glad to see everyone here seems to be making an effort.


----------



## Stargazer2 (Apr 25, 2009)

It is so good to hear from so many that are concerned with this. There are just to many people that will not be happy until the whole world is trashed. This is on and off the water. Like they say, "You can lead a horse to water but you can't make him drink, you can lead a man to knowledge but you can't make him think". 
Thanks Chris V for posting this. We need to vent once in a while on things that really make us angry.


----------



## zulubravo34 (Dec 23, 2010)

yeah, im actually trying to go to school to become an fwc officer.. i dont agree with every law that they make but i just have the passion to want to try to make a difference in the woods and on the water, thanks again for a great thread


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

More than three miles from the coast it is legal to discharge raw (untreated) waste overboard, either directly from the toilet or by emptying the holding tank. 

*Garbage disposal regulations for U.S. waterways*​ 

*Lakes, Rivers, Bays, Sounds, and 0-3 miles from shore.**ILLEGAL TO DUMP*
Plastic, rags, glass, food, metal, crockery, dunnage, lining & packaging, materials that float.

*3-12 Miles*
*ILLEGAL TO DUMP*​
Plastic, rags*, glass,* food*, metal*, crockery*, dunnage, lining & packaging, materials that float.


*12-25 Miles*
*ILLEGAL TO DUMP*​
Plastic, dunnage, lining & packing, materials that float.*25 miles or more*


*ILLEGAL TO DUMP*​
Plastic.*Dunnage-- *This refers to packing materials normally associated with commercial shipping such as packing foam or pallets.
*Plastics--*This includes such things as chip or garbage bags, plastic bottles, fishing line, and cigarette butts.
* Unless ground smaller than one inch.​ 
*Specific Requirements:* There are additional requirements based on how long your boat is. If you have a boat 26’ or longer, you must have a written garbage placard and an oil discharge placard “prominently posted” to remind you and your crew what can be thrown overboard and what can’t. The placards must be permanently attached, be made of durable material, and must be at least 4X9 inches in size. Great Lakes boaters must display a garbage placard specifically designed for the Great lakes. Shown below, these stickers are available from most boating supply stores.





sooo i won't share my bud light, corona, select 55 bottle reef coordinates with ya. its one hell of a honey hole!:no:

one mans trash is another mans reef


----------



## spb65 (Mar 15, 2008)

Wish people would at least bury thier crap and TP at Ft. Mcree. Pretty nasty to walk through the dunes or up by the Fort.

I agree whole heartedly with entire thread.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Ugh... cigarette butts piss me off.


----------

